# Nass 9/6/09



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought I had a ride lined up for the soccer fields at 9am.  Turns out there was a miscommunication, after waiting around for about 20 minutes I headed out on my own.  I've only ridden from the soccer fields a few times, but I'm starting to get the hang of it a bit I guess.  I followed the route that MLegg showed us last time, more or less, maybe a few small variations.  I'm not sure really how to adequately describe it, but lets just say I looped around the trails around the entrance area across from the fields a bit and then headed down towards the hatchery ponds.  After crossing punch brook I made to the dirt section of GW Tpk quickly enough and headed into stone.  I decided to keep it short in there since I wasn't sure how long the rest of the ride would take and I did have some time restrictions.  I cut up halfway into the stunt trail on the east side and rode that up to the blue trail, went out to the lollipop trail and back to the blue to go down the rocky dh to stone again.  From there I crossed and made my way over to the top of the fat kid climb.  I made my way from there across the ridge and down loose DH towards Cornwall.  Normally we'd take a left there and cross Cornwall, but this time I took that right (the blue/white dot I guess it is) to head back towards the soccer fields.  I've never been on this section, perhaps one of the few sections left at Nass that I haven't been on, so I wasn't sure what to expect.  It was a pretty good trail with lots of steepish, washed out, rooty little downhill sections and a few steep ups too.  The only thing I didn't really like was the kinda lengthy time I had to spend on the road to get back to the car.

Not much of any real note for me, a pretty typical ride for me as far as what I made and what I didn't.  I ended up riding for a bit under 2 hours, the GPS says I only rested for 10 minutes, but I think it was a bit longer than that.  Right around 9 miles altogether.  It's a fun loop and something different.  I saw 3 other riders and a walker (runner??), no bears, but a couple of deer were scared off when I rode out on to GW TPKE from the blue.white trail.  The runner I encountered looked less than happy to see me, I think I saw her in there last year and she gave me a similar look.  

There really isn't that much climbing to the ride, at least it didn't seem like it to me.  You could even cut some out of the beginning if you skip that newish ST trail in the beginning, but I like it and the climb back out is worth it to me.  I may even go down to do the MFer climb at some point.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's the track if anyone is interested:
http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=620&w=0


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice loop Brian! Glad to hear you had a good rip.


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Mlegg showed me probably the same route from the soccer fields and I totally screwed up trying to recreate it on my own. I probably rode in a circle three times. I eventually found my way down the blue trail to the purple dot trail and eventually found my way, but I know I missed a bunch of stuff. I never came across where the MF-er starts or that big drop. 

On an unrelated note: any suggestions for the best way from the Rt. 69 area back to Stone? Yesterday I parked at Stone and had to choose from various routes back to the car from the Lamson area (I was Hinman when I had to get back to the car so I could meet some people for lunch). I decided to go up the Cornwall DH and from the top of the FKC take that route that goes through that swampy area and runs parallel to the blue trail before connecting back with the Kitchen bypass. In hindsight I'm starting to think that was the worst way to go.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2009)

The beginning part of the soccer field loop can be confusing, it doubles back and crosses paths a couple of times.  The loop that MLegg showed me cuts out the MFer climb (except for the very top), but there is a pretty good climb back out after a nice stretch of ST instead.  I don't think I could explain it, but I'll have no problem figuring it out the next time I ride it again.

From Lamson's to Stone I'd go cemetery twisties to the fat kid climb and then take either option back over to the kitchen by-pass trail.  I've never done the Cornwall DH in reverse, but I can't imagine it's all that much fun.


----------



## rueler (Sep 8, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> On an unrelated note: any suggestions for the best way from the Rt. 69 area back to Stone? Yesterday I parked at Stone and had to choose from various routes back to the car from the Lamson area (I was Hinman when I had to get back to the car so I could meet some people for lunch). I decided to go up the Cornwall DH and from the top of the FKC take that route that goes through that swampy area and runs parallel to the blue trail before connecting back with the Kitchen bypass. In hindsight I'm starting to think that was the worst way to go.



Derek: There are several ways to get back to Stone from the Lamson's area...you picked a very painful route...but, fun if you like climbing. 

Here are my standard ways to Stone:

I feel this way is the quickest: I take the Fire Road or Cemetery twisties straight out...when you get to the 4 Way...I go straight and climb the Kitchen Bypass then bomb down the Wasteland downhill right to Stone (with the tight s turns).

This way is more varied and doesn't take much longer: Cemetery twisties to the 4 way...take the Fat Kid Climb up to the Big Rock near the top of the climbing...take a right onto the Surveyor's trail...follow that to the Blue trail....take a right onto it....it spills you out onto the entry to the Kitchen Bypass (going right) or the Wasteland DH (going left)

These ways are for the most challenge: 1) Your route! or 2) Cemetery twisties-Fat Kid to the dirt fire road-take a right there-follow the blue trail....It eventually bangs a left down a techy downhill and dumps you onto a hunter trail...there take a LEFT...and follow to a sudden and abrupt right...that will get you to the UPPER Hessian...that'll dump you onto the western side of Stone (same side as the Jailhouse).


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 8, 2009)

rueler said:


> 2) Cemetery twisties-Fat Kid to the dirt fire road-take a right there-follow the blue trail....It eventually bangs a left down a techy downhill and dumps you onto a hunter trail...there take a LEFT...and follow to a sudden and abrupt right...that will get you to the UPPER Hessian...that'll dump you onto the western side of Stone (same side as the Jailhouse).



Always wondered about that downhill on the blue trail. I've haven't ridden down it yet but might have to do some exploring as everything over in that area is slowly beginning to make a little more sense to me. MLegg had pointed out a trail that connected down into the blue dot purple trail during a ride a few weeks ago and indicated it was an alternate way to the Hessian. I'll assume if I don't bang a hard right towards the Hessian I'll end up on the blue dot purple at which point I can go right to Stone Road or Left back to the soccer fields?


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah the way I took was terrible. And not that I blame the route, but going up the Cornwall I took a spill and still can't figure out what I hit or what part of my bike hit it.

Bvibert: I think even if you explained it to me I don't think I'd be able to make heads or tails of it! I'm just going to have to explore. Maybe even walk it. 

Scott: Mark told me the same route. I think that sounds good. I know dick about Stone West and I'm gonna take my next couple rides (minus Thursday when I'm meeting someone at Westwoods) to try to learn it a bit. I'm thinking tomorrow I'll park at Stone and ride out to Lamson and back and to the soccer fields and back.


----------



## rueler (Sep 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Always wondered about that downhill on the blue trail. I've haven't ridden down it yet but might have to do some exploring as everything over in that area is slowly beginning to make a little more sense to me. MLegg had pointed out a trail that connected down into the blue dot purple trail during a ride a few weeks ago and indicated it was an alternate way to the Hessian. I'll assume if I don't bang a hard right towards the Hessian I'll end up on the blue dot purple at which point I can go right to Stone Road or Left back to the soccer fields?



You are spot on! If you don't take that hard right onto the Hessian, that Hunter trail will eventually take you out to Blue/Purple and GW Tpike...same goes if you ride the Upper Hessian to the lower Hunter trail...that lower hunter trail will also take you out to blue purple/GW Tpike if you go left...if you go right it takes you right by the area of the Old Widowmaker drop and right out onto Stone. I don't know how well that hunter trail will ride past the Hessian area towards GW...I haven't ridden it this year and it appears to be quite overgrown...rideable i am sure, but overgrown. As far as that downhill on the blue trail...it's just rocky...there are plenty of lines to make it down, just have to look ahead like you would in a bump field...which you will do fine. It's not better than the Wasteland downhill to Stone, but is fun to ride to mix it up.


----------



## rueler (Sep 8, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> Yeah the way I took was terrible. And not that I blame the route, but going up the Cornwall I took a spill and still can't figure out what I hit or what part of my bike hit it.
> 
> Bvibert: I think even if you explained it to me I don't think I'd be able to make heads or tails of it! I'm just going to have to explore. Maybe even walk it.
> 
> Scott: Mark told me the same route. I think that sounds good. I know dick about Stone West and I'm gonna take my next couple rides (minus Thursday when I'm meeting someone at Westwoods) to try to learn it a bit. I'm thinking tomorrow I'll park at Stone and ride out to Lamson and back and to the soccer fields and back.



Here's a loop from Stone for you Derek! Couple climbs in there that will be toughies!
Ride the east side of Stone up the trail from the green gate-take the Bmx teeny bopper stunty trail not very far up on the right...take that all the WAY up to the blue/red trail...at that point take a right on blue/red and bomb down to Stone Road...from here, cross the road and climb from STone up to the Kitchen Bypass-Kitchen Bypass DH - 4 Way - Fat Kid Climb - at the sandyish fire road at the top of the FKC go straight on the blue trail...after this bit of trail you will have a choice to take a left towards Cornwall Road or right towards GW Tpike...take a right...this section of trail is a nice bit of techy downhill...one steep up in the middle followed by a FAST downhill to GW Tpike. Cross the road and head onto the hardest blue trail climb in the network...the Nemesis climb. I only know a couple that make it regularly. At this point you will be at the TOP of the Soccer fields network...ride all that stuff and eventually hook up with the blue/purple dot which will take you across Case Road  and eventually back to the west side of Stone. The last bit I have been riding lately is a short climb into the dirt jump pit right by the parking area


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 8, 2009)

rueler said:


> Here's a loop from Stone for you Derek! Couple climbs in there that will be toughies!
> Ride the east side of Stone up the trail from the green gate-take the Bmx teeny bopper stunty trail not very far up on the right...take that all the WAY up to the blue/red trail...at that point take a right on blue/red and bomb down to Stone Road...from here, cross the road and climb from STone up to the Kitchen Bypass-Kitchen Bypass DH - 4 Way - Fat Kid Climb - at the sandyish fire road at the top of the FKC go straight on the blue trail...after this bit of trail you will have a choice to take a left towards Cornwall Road or right towards GW Tpike...take a right...this section of trail is a nice bit of techy downhill...one steep up in the middle followed by a FAST downhill to GW Tpike. Cross the road and head onto the hardest blue trail climb in the network...the Nemesis climb. I only know a couple that make it regularly. At this point you will be at the TOP of the Soccer fields network...ride all that stuff and eventually hook up with the blue/purple dot which will take you across Case Road  and eventually back to the west side of Stone. The last bit I have been riding lately is a short climb into the dirt jump pit right by the parking area



That sounds good. I'll check it out. I can't promise I'll make the climbs. I can't do the FKC without stopping like 20 times. But I'll try! The only thing I don't get is: I thought the purple dot crossed Punch Brook? Where does it cross Case? It's not big deal. I can get back from there either way.


----------



## rueler (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess it is Punchbrook...right near the hatchery ponds...it's close to Case...if you are bonking out and don't want to take the trails from there take a left on the road TO Case and follow over to Stone...couple zigs and zags.


----------

